# 1968 lemans front bumper



## sknight751 (Feb 20, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where to buy a new 68 Lemans front bumper? The ones in Ames and Performance Years don't seem to get glowing reviews.

Also, how do I get the front bumper off? I pulled all the appropriate bolts and the bumper is now "dangling" free-but it is held on by bolts that appear to be under the front fender on either side. How do I get to those last two )one on each side)? Hopefully I dont need to remove the fenders!

Thanks for your help!

Mickey


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

If it were me, and I need to have my rear bumper done, I would have yours rechromed by a quality shop. I don't think restoration vendors triple chrome their pieces. I doubt their bumpers are as heavy as the original ones either. Pretty much like any other aftermarket part. I say refurbish original parts. May cost a little more, but the quality will be higher too. And you know fitment will not be an issue...... Gouges can be ground, dents can be pulled, a good shop can do wonders with an old bumper... Just a thought.....

As far as the bolts, can you pop the hood and get at them from the inside corners. Just a shot in the dark. There's a guy on the forum with a '68 Lemans, hopefully he can give some input...


----------

